# BIG Eastern Diamondback



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2013)

Zachary Andrews with a 5' 9" Diamondback killed in Levy County



http://www.myfloridabackwoods.com/2013/02/giant-diamondback-rattlesnake.html


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 6, 2013)

That`s a nice one.


----------



## Hooded Merganser (Mar 6, 2013)

Forget the belt. I believe you could make pants out of that  ol' heathen


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 6, 2013)

I think its one of those 4 foot stick close to the camera 3 footers. Does look like it has about 13 or 14 rattles on the rascal.


----------



## duck-dawg (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks to be in good shape too. I see too many pictures of them blown in half or ruined by big gaping holes in the body.


----------



## brunofishing (Mar 6, 2013)

That pic has been around for a while, i have seen it over and over.


----------



## Apex Predator (Mar 6, 2013)

At least the claim doesn't say 9 footer!  That's prolly close to 6', and a real fine snake!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, I saw that one too.  The first email said it was from Greene C.

LOL!  Greene C. is covered in spanish moss!!  LOL!

It's a definitely a nice snake!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 7, 2013)

Big fat one. Definitely belt material.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 9, 2013)

1 like that would make me quit that property. A buddy of mine killed a 5-1/2 ft diamondback in the early 80s in Taylor county and never hunted that lease again. It was big but not near as healthy as that one.


----------



## f250superduty (Mar 18, 2013)

*diamondback*

this is one i killed coming in from fishing


----------



## donald-f (Mar 18, 2013)

That will make a nice belt, even for a fat man. lol.
Good job,
 killem all.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 19, 2013)

Thats a big ole snake........somehow I dont feel too disappointed, having never seen one in the wild.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Mar 19, 2013)

Big snake!


----------



## 308-MIKE (Mar 19, 2013)

Hooded Merganser said:


> Forget the belt. I believe you could make pants out of that  ol' heathen



and a matching vest!!!


----------



## riverridingjunkie (Mar 26, 2013)

I seen this snake on facebook a few months back.A good looking snake.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Mar 27, 2013)

That fellow looks too relaxed to be holding a snake that size, that far from his body. Jis don't look rite 2 me.

                 Bob


----------



## swamp hunter (Apr 1, 2013)

That is one Pretty Snake.
I'd have taken some pictures and let that big Female ride. She's lived thru Cayote Attacks, Hard Freezes , No Food for Months . It ain't been an easy Life for Her.She's lucky to have lived as long as She has.
Heck as big as She is if'n your Lucky , She'd have a 100 Babies come Spring.
 That'd keep you right alert... : )

Respect not Fear thru Knowledge.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Apr 13, 2013)

swamp hunter said:


> That is one Pretty Snake.
> I'd have taken some pictures and let that big Female ride. She's lived thru Cayote Attacks, Hard Freezes , No Food for Months . It ain't been an easy Life for Her.She's lucky to have lived as long as She has.
> Heck as big as She is if'n your Lucky , She'd have a 100 Babies come Spring.
> That'd keep you right alert... : )
> ...



i can gain all the knowledge in the world on these things but i will still wake up a few times a year after a nightmare about these things


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 13, 2013)

Would have been a goodun next year!


----------

